# Better CV Joint Boots?



## 2k9 Passat (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys,

Im putting this here because i couldnt find a more appropriate forum, since this issue spans multiple vehicles. Chose this one because it says lubrication...and there is lubrication in the cv joints...

Over the past ten years ive owned an 02 jetta 1.8t, 01 passat v6 and now a 09 passat 2.0t and i have always been replacing the axels due to torn cv joint boots. I replaced both front axels on my 01 passat twice and its just a huge pain to do. Now the boots on my 09 are torn and id like to see if anyone knows of some better cv boot. Maybe some oddball company is producing cv boots with some type of durable flexable fibre or something? Im looking for something that wont rip as easily. I only want to replace them once once on this car. 

Thanks
-BF


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If you get more than 4 to 5 yrs out of the boots, that is prolly average. How many miles? The only car that I saw go thru CV boots faster than others was the B5 Passats due to the front suspension. Otherwise, you'll be replacing outer CV boots on any front wheel drive car at some point. 

The german brand boots are what I have always used. But, really, an 09 and you aren't expecting to ever do boots?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

It it your winter that's so hard on the rubber? My 180k '01 Jetta still has factory stock axles, CVs, and CV boots.


----------



## 2k9 Passat (Feb 12, 2014)

So basically the issue I was having with my B5 will not be repeated on my B6. I had both axels replaced twice in five years. Not to mention that there was some weird indeterminable issue with my primary cooling fan breaking all the blades off. I had it replaced once and figured I would check it when I got home. Found that on the 25 mile ride home all the blades had been broken off. But that's another story for another thread. And that cars gone now anyway.

I got this B6 in '13 so it's only been 2 years and about 80k miles, so what your saying is that it makes sense, and since these are probably the factory boots and axels that came with the car in '09 I shouldn't be worried about changing them again anytime soon. 

I just had a bad experience with the B5 and was dreading having to go through unavoidable repairs for something so minor going wrong. I'm referring to a ripped rubber boot causing me to replace an entire axel and really no way other then checking the boots twice daily to find the problem before the whole axel needs to be replaced. 

But mainly I was wondering if there was any type of super heavy duty boots that can be swapped out for the factory ones that come with the axels. Possibly something a bit more durable? Not saying that the replacement ones have bad boots, just wondering if anyone manufactures something that I can spend a little more on and be able to hold off repairs an extra x amount of miles or something.

Also To reply to Yaksman, our winters have not been bad here (long island ny) for a few years and in general are pretty mild as far as temperatures go. I do find that windy storms dispatch medium sized branches to the road that sometimes get wedged under my car...possibly breaking boots? Who knows. Also the highway dept does an amazing job of letting the roads open up to the depths of hell, sometimes swallowing entire cars, never to be seen again. I wouldn't be surprised if those demon spawning pot holes had something to do with it. 

Thanks Fellas!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If you catch the tear early enough, you can just replace the boot. I did that for many customers when I worked on them, but if the boot is torn and all the grease is gone, it is better to bypass the boot and do the joint or axle. And due to the cost of the joint, a complete axle is generally a better value. And some shops just don't want to give the effort to do a boot/joint, as they can make more $ on the axle.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I hate rubber CV boots, look for Hytrel boots. Keep in mind not all VWs got Hytrel CV boots from the factory, so finding a replacement for a specific vehicle may be tough.
Dupont claims they are designed to see a life of 150K miles of use. 

You can't rely on online websites because they may just reuse an existing picture. Look for specific info in the description that describes the material of the boot.
Another boot that I like is polyurethane, again not all models of VWs will have a replacement as it is a specialty item. 
Many vendors wouldn't know the difference so you really need to deal with a walk in shop.


----------

